# Show Us A Pic Of Ya Bottle Opener



## Pumpy (30/1/08)

Mine is an 007 Heiniken credit card in SS 

Beat that !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pumpy B)


----------



## Pumpy (30/1/08)

Oh The other one is my Flower power card :blink: 

pumpy


----------



## Duff (30/1/08)

I've got one of them as well.

Rukh bent it on his first attempt trying to open a bottle of Dogfish Head 60  

Cheers.


----------



## Jye (30/1/08)

Bent my 007 on the first bottle too, replaced it with a mashmaster which is about 3 times as thick.

I really should complain to the dodgy dealer I got it from


----------



## haysie (30/1/08)

View attachment 17464


That was what i used when i did smoke a few years ago (lighter), now i use and trust on all occasions "swiss army knife". :lol: 
Haysie


----------



## InCider (30/1/08)

Here's mine :lol: 

"Pour it, Hippie!"


----------



## Batz (30/1/08)

Pumpy said:


> Mine is an 007 Heiniken credit card in SS
> 
> Beat that !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Pumpy B)







5827 members on this site.......and guessed that it was you you started this thread before I opened it Pumpy.



Cheers
Batz 


--------------------


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/1/08)

I got about 50 nice ones, my other hobbie.Even have gryphonbrewing ones done like credit cards which i give to customers.Sorry just out of stock at the moment.
Cheers GB


----------



## Batz (30/1/08)

OK
I have a few will post them later

batz


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/1/08)

Australian opener


----------



## Screwtop (30/1/08)

InCider said:


> Here's mine :lol:
> 
> "Pour it, Hippie!"




Poor Zizzle! you CWT :lol:


----------



## Pumpy (30/1/08)

This one is from the Heiniken Ultimate experience in Germany 

http://www.heinekenexperience.com/


----------



## glennheinzel (30/1/08)

Old faithful...








> Rukh bent it on his first attempt trying to open a bottle of Dogfish Head 60


I've had to stop scoping my guns since then 
(my apologies again)






Edit: Playing with picture links


----------



## Lobsta (30/1/08)

mine are on the bottom of a pair of thongs... useful and comfortable. they are made by the same guys that make the thongs that you can put a shot worth of liquid into a compartment in the heel.


----------



## Whistlingjack (30/1/08)

Seem to remember posting to a similar thread before. 

Anyway, here she is again for you all to gawp at...  




WJ


----------



## Sammus (30/1/08)

Lobsta said:


> mine are on the bottom of a pair of thongs... useful and comfortable. they are made by the same guys that make the thongs that you can put a shot worth of liquid into a compartment in the heel.



woah thats the coolest thing ive ever seen!


----------



## tangent (30/1/08)

mate of mine has a pair of those thongs. Handy bloke to have around as long as he doesn't want to wear his thongs too much


----------



## domonsura (30/1/08)

Here's mine :lol:


----------



## Sammus (30/1/08)

domonsura said:


> <snip>
> 
> Here's mine :lol:



So do you drink twisties or dare to use your wedding ring?


----------



## bugwan (31/1/08)

My opener was really designed for wine and it's still the best I've used for that purpose... I worked in Ireland at a far-flung B&B with one of the world's great wine lists and as head barman, I had the pleasure of opening (and quite often tasting) all the good ones. I bought this opener at O'Brien's (Irish bottle shop chain) for 5 Euro and it stuck with me the whole time. It's now the only opener I use in this house for beer or wine. I love the dual lever action for wine, never a broken cork!

The best bottles of wine opened with this little number was a Chateau Margaux 1961, a 1976 Chateau d'Yquem and a 1970 bottle of Warre's Port...combined value of about $7,000.

Although all that pales into insignificance when one of my better IIPAs is cracked


----------



## redbeard (31/1/08)

I mostly use the top one


----------



## Punter (31/1/08)

This ones pretty cool


----------



## troywhite (31/1/08)

Pumpy said:


> Mine is an 007 Heiniken credit card in SS
> Beat that !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Easy.... Mines a Coopers credit card in SS. Australian all the way buddy ooo yeah!! 

Photo tonight


----------



## Doc (31/1/08)

How about an opener that can open an entire case at once ?





Doc


----------



## eric8 (31/1/08)

Punter said:


> This ones pretty cool




Wooaahh, she even swallowed it!!!


----------



## geoffi (31/1/08)

Lobsta said:


> mine are on the bottom of a pair of thongs... useful and comfortable. they are made by the same guys that make the thongs that you can put a shot worth of liquid into a compartment in the heel.




Is this the ASIO equivalent of the CONTROL shoe-phone?


----------



## bonj (31/1/08)

bugwan said:


> View attachment 17479


I have one that is practically identical to that. They're brilliant. Best wine bottle opener ever, and does a great job on beer too. I also have a stainless one from ikea somewhere, which is surprisingly good too.


----------



## RobW (31/1/08)

I've carried this opener on my keyring for 35 years.


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/1/08)

You forgot to add Rob that the first 10 years it was on a string around your neck going to and from school. 

A latchkey child with a dark, beery obsession. 

Warren -


----------



## EK (31/1/08)

Nothing too fancy:


----------



## Batz (31/1/08)




----------



## Simon W (31/1/08)

Pumpy said:


> This one is from the Heiniken Ultimate experience in Germany
> 
> http://www.heinekenexperience.com/



Got one of those here, my Old-man brought it back from his trip to Europe.
He reckons that Ultimate Experience tour is a barrel of laughs.


Got another bottle opener here that you can record ~16 seconds of audio onto, when you open a bottle it plays whatever has been recorded. Been all sorts of stuff on it over the years(!), but at the moment it has:

"What kind of pathetic drunk do you take me for? - BURP" - Barney(Simpsons)


----------



## Cracka (31/1/08)

I have several, but you still find yourself looking for one every now and then. If I cant find one I usually use my old trick 

that I learnt at college, using your teeth


----------



## therook (31/1/08)

I havn't got a picture of my missus on my P.C to post up  

Rook


----------



## Zizzle (31/1/08)

Dunno about you lazy buggers:


----------



## brewgirl (31/1/08)




----------



## RobW (31/1/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> You forgot to add Rob that the first 10 years it was on a string around your neck going to and from school.
> 
> A latchkey child with a dark, beery obsession.
> 
> Warren -



Nah Mate - sense of destiny!


----------



## petesbrew (31/1/08)

Doc said:


> How about an opener that can open an entire case at once ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's gold! Are you bringing it on sunday, Doc?


----------



## reVoxAHB (31/1/08)

An old chef's trick - hanging spoon bottle-opener:





Works a treat, and in the kitchen, it means you generally have a bottle opener within arm's reach at all times  






reVox


----------



## pb unleaded (31/1/08)

&


----------



## Muggus (31/1/08)

My tools of destruction...


----------



## Doc (31/1/08)

petesbrew said:


> That's gold! Are you bringing it on sunday, Doc?



Nah, most beers will be in kegs. No need to open a case 

I can bring any of the following though.
All are favs. All have their place (wallet, shed, kitchen, toilet bag ......)




Doc


----------



## paul (31/1/08)

Here's mine:


----------



## KHB (31/1/08)

reVox said:


> An old chef's trick - hanging spoon bottle-opener:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Im another chef to say thats a good trick too!!


----------



## Doc (31/1/08)

I'm surprised that Les doesn't have one of these






Gotta love the Arrogant Bastard merch. Fingers crossed I'll be back there in June.

Doc


----------



## Daawl (31/1/08)

I have one for every occasion  



One for every set of keys.



One for the fridge out the back.



One for the inside fridge.



And my All Time Fav given by FIL :beerbang:


----------



## bugwan (31/1/08)

I remember buying a six pack of Crown when I was 18 and heading back to the motel we were staying at in Torquay....not a bottle opener anywhere. One wall in the place was exposed brick, so I decided to do the old trick of resting the cap up against the edge of a brick and banging hard on the bottle to pop the top off...

Needless to say my technique wasn't so hot and when I woke up the next morning I found a small pile of rubble at the base of the brick wall and about 15 crescent-shaped bruises on my palm from belting the bottles... :lol:


----------



## Avit (31/1/08)

Right there with you Muggus...

im probably more proficient at using the hammer to open a beer :huh:


----------



## Fents (31/1/08)

No camera so no pic's but i have a stubby matic. Best bottle opener ever. Its like a cylinder type shape and you push it down on the bottle and its spring loaded and somehow just takes the cap off perfect everytime. It also has a magnet so it catches the cap. Buy them in thos "House" stores in shopping centres.

http://stubbymatic.com.au/

found a pic


----------



## Doc (31/1/08)

Fents said:


> No camera so no pic's but i have a stubby matic. Best bottle opener ever. Its like a cylinder type shape and you push it down on the bottle and its spring loaded and somehow just takes the cap off perfect everytime. It also has a magnet so it catches the cap. Buy them in thos "House" stores in shopping centres.
> 
> http://stubbymatic.com.au/



I have one of those too. Had forgotten about it. 
It had gotten moved to the back of the pantry.
A great opener, and conversation starter 

Doc


----------



## kabooby (31/1/08)

Best bottle opener on youTube



:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Adamt (31/1/08)

Fents said:


> No camera so no pic's but i have a stubby matic. Best bottle opener ever. Its like a cylinder type shape and you push it down on the bottle and its spring loaded and somehow just takes the cap off perfect everytime. It also has a magnet so it catches the cap. Buy them in thos "House" stores in shopping centres.
> 
> http://stubbymatic.com.au/
> 
> found a pic



I used to have one of these, heineken rugby world cup one (2003 i think). It opened about every stubby I had that summer, and it got busted, and eventually it disappeared somewhere during a get-together with some "friends".


----------



## Avit (31/1/08)

Fents said:


> No camera so no pic's but i have a stubby matic. Best bottle opener ever. Its like a cylinder type shape and you push it down on the bottle and its spring loaded and somehow just takes the cap off perfect everytime. It also has a magnet so it catches the cap. Buy them in thos "House" stores in shopping centres.
> 
> http://stubbymatic.com.au/
> 
> found a pic




i used one of these over christmas at a holiday home and it was brilliant - ive been trying to find one ever since...


----------



## andreic (1/2/08)

a father's day present last year... I like it


----------



## fifteenbeerslater (2/2/08)

Here a couple i got from Japan recently and the other one i don't know where it came from.
You have to love that chopper opener from Zizzle.
Cheers 15BL


----------



## ant (2/2/08)

Doc said:


> I'm surprised that Les doesn't have one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used mine last weekend. Third stubby - most of the hand peeled off in one foul chunk. I know it's pewter and all, but damn... thought I'd get better wear out of it than that.


----------



## ant (2/2/08)

Lobsta said:


> mine are on the bottom of a pair of thongs... useful and comfortable. they are made by the same guys that make the thongs that you can put a shot worth of liquid into a compartment in the heel.


These are great. UNTIL... the first time you wear them into any male urinal... then, I dunno, the beer just kinda tastes funny :blink:


----------



## PostModern (2/2/08)




----------



## Murray (2/2/08)

I have great success opening bottles with my pedals.


----------



## MVZOOM (2/2/08)

Adamt said:


> I used to have one of these, heineken rugby world cup one (2003 i think). It opened about every stubby I had that summer, and it got busted, and eventually it disappeared somewhere during a get-together with some "friends".



Guys - if these are the ducks nuts, why don't we get some AHB branded ones and do a bulk buy?

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Jye (2/2/08)

MVZOOM said:


> Guys - if these are the ducks nuts, why don't we get some AHB branded ones and do a bulk buy?
> 
> Cheers - Mike




... and get some glasses at the same time :lol:


----------



## winkle (2/2/08)

Jye said:


> ... and get some glasses at the same time :lol:



What type?? h34r:


----------



## BrissyBrew (2/2/08)

new bottle opener, (thanks to Franko for the design)


----------



## Adamt (2/2/08)

MVZOOM said:


> Guys - if these are the ducks nuts, why don't we get some AHB branded ones and do a bulk buy?
> 
> Cheers - Mike



Hell yes.


----------



## Doc (11/9/08)

Finally a reason to upgrade my USB key to 16Gb.





From here

Beers,
Doc


----------



## KGB (11/9/08)

My fave is a reindeer antler bottle opener I picked up in Finland in 2006, but I do need a new USB stick.....


----------



## Pollux (11/9/08)

All these replies and not one photo of a traditional "bar blade"








We have 4 of these in our kitchen, one is engraved as a gift from my wife to me on my 19th birthday when I got promoted in the pub I worked in to night manager....The rest, they all came home in the back pocket of my jeans from work over the years....

I still do  nearly EVERY time I crack a beer at home, complete with making sure the cap flies straight up so I can slap it with the blade and aim for my tin that I collect caps in......

Will never forget the night a guy tried to do that into the crowd one night, and half the neck of the bottle was still attached to the cap, luckily it hit the wall on the full and no-one wore glass...


----------



## Kai (11/5/09)

Quick bump, this is my current bottle opener. It's very robust and works a treat.


----------



## pdilley (11/5/09)

I don't think SWMBO would like me posting pictures of her


----------



## Mikedub (7/7/11)

I dont have an iphone, but to those who do this may be handy


----------



## .DJ. (7/7/11)

its the same size as a credit card... Perfect for the wallet.


----------



## amiddler (7/7/11)

.DJ. said:


> its the same size as a credit card... Perfect for the wallet.




Upside Down, Miss Jane.


----------



## Salt (7/7/11)

You dont need a proper opener when you have a world full of different openers...

Check out this vid...its how we roll in NZ...(*not my video btw)

Epic

Plus its even better because its all Epic PA


----------



## .DJ. (7/7/11)

no, your screen is just upside down... h34r:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/7/11)

very_ handy_.


----------



## Hinji (7/7/11)

Might as well pop my addition in.




Works a charm.
Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Dave70 (7/7/11)

You get this when you buy the bike.
You _need_ it when you buy the spares.


----------



## timryan (7/7/11)

Just order myself a opena love the idea... Linky


----------



## Clutch (7/7/11)

Dave70 said:


> You get this when you buy the bike.
> You _need_ it when you buy the spares.



Valid!

Here's my opener.





I bottle in PET so I haven't felt the need for a purpose built one yet.


----------



## Pennywise (7/7/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> very_ handy_.



Awesome B)


----------



## Yob (7/7/11)

yest.. thats right.. Im a tool


----------



## amiddler (7/7/11)

You beat me to it. I was just going to load a pic of my bottle opening hammer and there it is. Sorry it is about as cool as I have.

Drew


----------



## Yob (7/7/11)

Drew said:


> You beat me to it. I was just going to load a pic of my bottle opening hammer and there it is. Sorry it is about as cool as I have.
> 
> Drew




I bet yours doesnt have the stud in it though h34r: 

my father in law bought me both of them, im hoping to amass a small bottle opening tool shed out of him over the years :lol: 

Yob


----------



## amiddler (7/7/11)

iamozziyob said:


> I bet yours doesnt have the stud in it though h34r:
> 
> my father in law bought me both of them, im hoping to amass a small bottle opening tool shed out of him over the years :lol:
> 
> Yob




HMMM, the stud is a nice feature. I will colect all of my bottle openers before the week is out and post a picture of them all. I think I have 5. HAHA.


----------



## raven19 (7/7/11)

Check out this weapon, hand me down from my grandfather a few years back....


----------



## Batz (7/7/11)

I have quite a collection from OP shops, always have a dig in the opener/kitchen bits box. There's some weird stuff in there.


----------



## kieran (7/7/11)

Here's my baby, my favourite. The LiftOff.

You nearly pull the door off its hinges trying to get this baby off the fridge.
Was given to me by my irish brother in law. Born with a pint of guiness in his hand.


----------

